# Ignore lists



## Dice4Hire

I had someone assume they were on my ignore list (jokingly or not) so I thought a poll was in order. 

Attempting a dual question poll, please vote for at most two choices, and do not vote for the poll questions, of course.

I voted 8 and 1-3, though the 1-3 might be optimistic.


----------



## nerfherder

I'm not even on diaglo's ignore list


----------



## Kafen

Ignore lists are one of the odd things on the internet. Chances are, you are doing the person on your list the favor by using them. You are removing yourself from their life and doing the legwork.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## UngainlyTitan

Never use ignore lists.


----------



## Jeff Wilder

I don't have many people on mine, and for a very long time I didn't have any at all.  I don't throw people on the ignore list based on stuff like, "I got into an argument with this person."  (If I did, I'd see about seven posts of every 10.)  My sole criterion is, "Has this person _ever_ made a post I found helpful or funny?"

The answer is "no" very rarely.

My guess is I'm on 15 or 20 Ignore lists.  But, you know, I have a high opinion of my ability to offend.


----------



## Tequila Sunrise

I don't have any ENworlders on my list, but my WotC list is a different story. Every once in a while a poster proves themselves to be nothing more than a deliberately offensive troll, without even an occasional shred of insight, that adding them to my list is as necessary as using a pop-up blocker.


----------



## ggroy

I don't bother using ignore lists, despite how tempting it can be.  

I've always found it amusing whenever I have somebody "stalking" me online, for whatever reasons.  Some of my "stalkers" are so obsessive about keeping track of my every move online, and pouncing at every opportunity with angry posts filled with vengeance.

Essentially they're paying more attention to me than my ex-wife ever did!   (My now ex-wife was one of those extremely jealous types who would be covertly tracking my every move outside of the home, but I didn't know it at the time). 

I just find it amusing that some anonymous strangers online, are willing to put so much effort and time in keeping track of my posts and comments on many message boards, blogs, etc ...  It's as if I'm a huge target of their obsessive disgust and hate, that I largely feel pity for them more than anything else.  I just find it hard to not feel sorry for such souls.  

*Unrequited hate is vastly more diminishing for the  self than unrequited love. You can't react by demonizing.
*


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

No one's on mine.  I don't actually remember _how_ to ignore someone off the top of my head.

I doubt I'm on anyone else's, but you never know what can put off a random stranger... so I ticked "1-3" to cover cases of _"Teh Int3rwebz Social Code, Article 4, Section 1.6: Unrecognized Offense by Innuendo &/or Stupid Commentary_".


----------



## DaveMage

5 (or so) are on my ignore list.

I take people off now and again just to see if they have become tolerable to me.  If not, back they go!


----------



## Mistwell

I have no ignore list, and I bet I am on a fair number of ignore lists.


----------



## Sammael

DaveMage said:


> 5 (or so) are on my ignore list.
> 
> I take people off now and again just to see if they have become tolerable to me.  If not, back they go!



I'm the same way. I currently have 6 people on ignore; I had one other person until a couple of days ago, but he's on probation now. 

Even though I'm not a prolific poster, I'm sure some people have me on ignore, possibly due to my strong opinions on certain subjects. 

I think ignore lists are a nice way to reduce stress. I only wish I could put some of my business clients on ignore...


----------



## Cadfan

My ignore list has 54 people on it.

But in a way that's not true, because a lot of the accounts I've put on ignore are sock puppets for other accounts, or fly by night trolls who have only posted once or twice.  The real number is probably around 10, once you drop the people who I'd never see even if I took them off of Ignore.


----------



## renau1g

I don't even know how to put people on ignore list....;,ah well life's more interesting this way.

I hope I'm not on anyone's list as most of my posting is in the PbP boards and I hope my DM's/players aren't ignoring me


----------



## Sammael

It'd be funny if the mods could tell us how many of the people posting in this thread are ignoring other people who are posting in this thread...


----------



## coyote6

I have a bunch (though nowhere near Cadfan's tally) on my ignore list, but most are from ages ago, and I suspect many of those aren't currenty active on ENWorld.


----------



## Pseudonym

10+ on my ignore list.  I voted that I am most likely on 1-3 people's ignore list, because I'm sure there must be someone out there.

Ignore lists are funny things.  You can see a gap in post numbering.  I once had saw a thread that started on post #13, which I thought was amusing.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## PapersAndPaychecks

I don't use computerised assistance to ignore people (on this site or any other).

However, this new "comments" feature might drive me to try it on prolific commenters.  I believe it's the most annoying thing I've ever seen on a messageboard.


----------



## weem

I've never used it in these 7-8 years so I doubt I ever will - and I would hope no one has had to /ignore me


----------



## Crothian

Never used an ignore list and I never will.  I frankly don't care if people have me on ignore.


----------



## Oryan77

Here's a list of the people on my ignore list (starting with the A's):
EN World D&D / RPG News - Gamers Seeking Gamers

I think I'm at around 80,000 members on ignore now.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Half of the people on my list wold end up back on there in hours if I took them off, so why bother. Either they are extremely opinionated (and rude about it to boot), or they just rub me the wrong way for some reason, and Enworld is a nicer place for me if I do not see their posts. Yes, I could take the good with the bad and not use ignore lists, but it is just less stressful this way.

I can imagine having a thread starting at post 13 would be amusing. I've never had that, I think my record is 3 or 4.

One thing I have found odd is you can put mods on Ignore, which seems wrong to me. I tested it out a while back, but currently have no mods on ignore, nor would want to.


----------



## MerricB

Strange... is there anyone else reading this thread? I can't see any other posts!

Cheers!


----------



## Dice4Hire

I'm glad I did not have to read that obvious joke


----------



## MerricB

Dice4Hire said:


> I'm glad I did not have to read that obvious joke




Be glad we're not on BGG, or someone would bring up a particular memory game. I just counted my ignore list, and it's up to 10. Surprisingly, Razz wasn't on there.

Since when have we had footnote tags here?

Cheers!


----------



## Abraxas

I have 50 - 70 on my ignore list at any one time - it's a rotating number. I'm certain a number are people who no longer post and another number are people whose posts are excessively long - I get tired of scrolling through to get the one point they are trying to make with 10,000 words.

I have generally become a non poster since the new edition - so I doubt I'm on that many  (if any ignore lists)


----------



## Piratecat

By the time I want to Ignore someone I've usually banned them instead.



PapersAndPaychecks said:


> I don't use computerised assistance to ignore people (on this site or any other).
> 
> However, this new "comments" feature might drive me to try it on prolific commenters.  I believe it's the most annoying thing I've ever seen on a messageboard.



Weigh in in the meta forum. I have no idea yet if we're keeping it or not; I find it a little intrusive as well.


----------



## ShinHakkaider

I have 41 people on my ignore list.
As it were I'm pretty sure only 3 or 4 people are going to see this post


----------



## Tequila Sunrise

Sammael said:


> It'd be funny if the mods could tell us how many of the people posting in this thread are ignoring other people who are posting in this thread...



I think it'd be even funnier if the mods told us how many ignore lists each of us is on. I don't think I'm on anyone's list, but I might be surprised! (And I suspect some others might be too.)


----------



## catsclaw227

I don't have anyone on ignore, and I guessed that 1-3 have me on ignore.

The comments seem odd, in that to post one, you are giving rep.  I saw a comment earlier that was kinda negative (or at least a "what are you talking about, I didn't say that" style comment), and to post that comment, he had to give XP.


----------



## MerricB

Is it possible to put a moderator on your ignore list? Does it do anything?

Just curious.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveC

I try to keep a bare minimum of people on ignore, because you never know when someone is going to make an interesting comment or point (really, I've been surprised more than a few times!)

The only time I use ignore is when continuing to read a posters comments is likely to get me to post something that will get me banned. ENWorld (and life in general) is just too important for that.

I don't know if such a feature exists, but I'd love to see a ban by a particular tag on a comment. There are several posters here who are fantastic writers, and I love to read what they have to say...until they get to a specific subject. I'd love to see something like that implemented, so I could read the insightful stuff and miss the rest.

--Steve


----------



## Lord Xtheth

It takes little to no effort for me to ignore people on my own... it takes some effort to figure out how to ignore people on this site... Lazyness FTW!


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## MerricB

El Mahdi said:


> I don't think you can, but if you had someone on your ignore list before they became a mod, I think they continue to be ignored.  But if you took them off the list, you wouldn't be able to put them back on it.




I've got this vision of someone being banned for breaking a moderator edict, when they didn't see that post...

Cheers!


----------



## Dice4Hire

El Mahdi said:


> I don't think you can, but if you had someone on your ignore list before they became a mod, I think they continue to be ignored.  But if you took them off the list, you wouldn't be able to put them back on it.




You can ignore moderators. I tested it out a couple years ago, and the moderator's posts disappeared. Of course you still see them when they post in someone else's post, though.

It should not be possible to ignore moderators.  

BTW, I've seen every post up to this point.


----------



## Rechan

I would have much more blood pressure issues and more bans were it not for my ignore list. I would hug it if I could.


----------



## Cadfan

Dice4Hire said:


> BTW, I've seen every post up to this point.



I'm missing about 20%.  This is normal for me.  The ten non sock puppet non drive by members that I've put on ignore are very, very profligate members.


----------



## drothgery

I've got one person on my ignore list, because arguing with that person got me the only threadban (or other moderator action) I've ever picked up in 8 years at ENWorld.


----------



## Alzrius

I don't have anybody on my list; I prefer to ignore people the old-fashioned way - it builds character.

Likewise, I doubt I'm on anybody's ignore list. If I am though, please let me know in response to this post.

...wait a minute...


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer

I don't have anyone on ignore . . . but I have all y'all's *signature's* on ignore! _*Boom*_! 

Hmm . . .


----------



## Dice4Hire

Alzrius said:


> I don't have anybody on my list; I prefer to ignore people the old-fashioned way - it builds character.:




Really. What game system and race/class?


----------



## Lanefan

I have an empty ignore list (though there's been some tempting times...).

I'm willing to guess there's half a dozen o' ye (and by 'ye' I mean the greater community; the actual 'ye' will of course never see this) who've decided you've had yer fill o' me, and that's fair enough.

Lan-"I just wish I knew who they are"-efan


----------



## airwalkrr

I'm a nice guy. I don't offend people, and I don't get easily offended.


----------



## Jack99

I recently went from having 0 to having 13 names on my ignore list. Real posters, not sockpuppets. I have found that ENworld is a much better place for me now that I do not have to listen to those people tell me every day that the game I choose to play sucks and I am a moron for playing it. 

I have no idea if I am no any ignore lists.


----------



## wedgeski

I voted "zero" and was about to publish a royally indignant post about how I never use ignore lists, when a niggly little voice recommended I check. Lo and behold, one person was in fact on there, harking back to the very bitterest days of the post-PHB edition wars a couple of years ago.

My ignore list is now empty, and all is right with the world.


----------



## airwalkrr

I have never understood edition wars. I could argue up and down all day why I prefer AD&D 1e to all other versions of the game but none of that is likely in the slightest bit to influence your own opinion of what you like and enjoy. Keep playing what you like Jack99.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke

I've got about two dozen people on my ignore list here, and about a dozen people on the WotC forums.
(And for the record, you can't put mods on the ignore list. I tried that a while back without success, so no luck unless it's been changed in the meantime.)



Rechan said:


> I would have much more blood pressure issues and more bans were it not for my ignore list. I would hug it if I could.




Yep, no need for high blood pressure and being tempted to participate in wars.


----------



## Jack99

airwalkrr said:


> I have never understood edition wars. I could argue up and down all day why I prefer AD&D 1e to all other versions of the game but none of that is likely in the slightest bit to influence your own opinion of what you like and enjoy. Keep playing what you like Jack99.




Yeah, thanks. That is the plan


----------



## Sammael

airwalkrr said:


> I have never understood edition wars. I could argue up and down all day why I prefer AD&D 1e to all other versions of the game but none of that is likely in the slightest bit to influence your own opinion of what you like and enjoy. Keep playing what you like Jack99.



Some people just can't help themselves and have to tell you about wrongbadfun.

(I'm guilty of participating in the edition wars on occasion, but mostly on the defending side, when people who diss the edition I prefer feel the urge to trash it. Thankfully, we don't seem to get many of those threads any longer - so we can now focus on the merits of each edition instead)


----------



## airwalkrr

I like to read Edition Warz threads but I don't post in them except to say "this thread is funnie!"


----------



## S'mon

Currently I've got 1 on mine, he's never said anything that didn't appear to be trolling and in his profile he even describes himself as a jerkwad, so I think I made the right decision.  I've had other people on Ignore in the past when they've annoyed me, but I've always taken them off eventually.

I guessed I might be on 1-3 ignores, but no way to tell - the mods don't like it when you tell people you put them on ignore, it's supposedly rude.  More rude than whatever prompted you to put them on ignore in the first place!


----------



## ggroy

Sammael said:


> Some people just can't help themselves and have to tell you about wrongbadfun.




There are many people like this.  This is not exclusive to the tabletop pen-and-paper rpg game hobby.

Fanatics of many stripes display this type of behavior regardless of whether it is:  religion, politics, fandom (ie. Star Wars, Star Trek, etc ...), music, games, etc ...

Offline in the real world, many people just get a good laugh and subsequently ignore such fanatics as "madmen".  Others may just walk by, indifferent to the fanatics' existence.


----------



## ggroy

Dice4Hire said:


> Really. What game system and race/class?




Game System:  The World
Race:  Any
Class:  Fanatic


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

I've never had, and never will have, anyone on my ignore list.

I guessed that I'm on 10+ people's ignore lists. Maybe the screenname scares them off. 

Edit: I think it would be interesting to be able to see how many people are currently ignoring you. No names, just numbers. That way if you really aren't trying to be a jerkwad you _might_ change your ways in a realization that you are unintentionally irritating people.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt

I've got no one on my ignore list.  I'd hope I'm not on anyone's list, but I'm sure I've said something stupid at one time or another to earn a spot.

My goal is to be polite and friendly, though that's no guarantee I succeed at that aim.  I try to remember that my mood effects what I'm reading and that the person posting may not be aware of that mood  (again, I don't always succeed).


----------



## Rykion

No one's on my ignore list.  I try not to take anything posted on a web forum too seriously, plus I'm paranoid and would be afraid to miss what someone I'm ignoring is saying about me.


----------



## Zinovia

*If you ignore them, they can talk behind your back*

How do you know what they are saying about you if you can't see their posts?  They can plot the downfall of the world (of warcraft), accuse you of Badwrongfun, diss your favorite RPG, and open polls about what type of underwear people think you have (tightie-whities, boxers, thong, commando), without you having any idea.  Ignore people at your peril!   

On a more serious note, I don't ignore people.  Mostly the mods take care of the most egregious offenders.  The others that bug me tend to fall into the "rude and abrasive, but sometimes makes useful contributions" category, and as such I'd rather not ignore them entirely.  I doubt anyone is ignoring me, but one never can tell.  Every now and then I attempt to be funny (with varying degrees of success).  That's practically a crime right there in the eyes of some people.


----------



## ggroy

At this point I'm not concerned at all about being on anybody's ignore list.  (Though I wouldn't be surprised if I'm on many people's ignore lists).

In principle I can just be talking to myself, due to being on the ignore lists of anybody and everybody.  

What I find even more entertaining are the "stalkers" who are tracking my every move online, and attempting to pounce on me for anything and everything.


----------



## Vorput

If someone creates a thread, and you're ignoring them, does the entire thread not show up?


----------



## catsclaw227

Dice4Hire said:


> BTW, I've seen every post up to this point.



Wow!  That's an awful lot of posts!  How do you find the time to read through every forum and thread?  

  

Isn't the Hivemind thread (or whatever it's called) like hundreds and hundreds of posts by itself every time they make one?*

* Which, from what I can tell, may be why some people have such high post counts.


----------



## Obryn

Ignore lists are for wusses.  I'd rather make a conscious decision to ignore a post, or engage in conversation.  I'd also rather see dissenting voices, no matter how shrill.

So, mine is empty.  I have no idea if I'm on any.

-O


----------



## olshanski

I used to post at WoTC boards.
Back about 8 years ago, I used my signature to indicate everyone in my ignore list, including a link to the offensive post which instigated the "ignore" decision.

I got a lot of comments from people saying how funny the posts were, they were all pretty entertaining.  But eventually it hurt some people's feelings and it was decided that any indication of who you were ignoring was a moddable offense.

I eventually quit the WoTC boards,
I have in excess of 10 people ignored here, and in excess of 10 people ignored at rpg.net.

I find that ignore lists make for a cleaner and easier browsing experience... I have signatures hidden for the same reason.

Here is an example of a post that inspired me to ignore the user:


> Feminazi's suck.
> Why don't you argue like a *man* and start with the premise, followed by the conclusion.



My concern was the sexism, that women don't argue logically. Also, using the term "feminazi" is kind of a red flag.


Also, the poster had "jokingly" mentioned that jews should be raped.  The poster was not joking that he suggested female characters should have worse stats than male characters.


----------



## Raven Crowking

catsclaw227 said:


> Wow!  That's an awful lot of posts!  How do you find the time to read through every forum and thread?




What, all six posts and both threads?  

(Kidding....I wonder, though, what Diaglo sees on EN World?)

Right now, my Ignore list is empty.  I have used it in the past, and will use it in the future, in order to briefly disengage with someone.  The problem is, most of the people I have Ignored in the past also sometimes say interesting & useful things.  So I can't keep them on Ignore.  Really, I can't help but look......

As far as how many Ignore lists I'm on........Well, if I'm on your Ignore list, raise your hand!  


RC


----------



## Dausuul

I have a handful of people on my ignore list--those who post a lot and whose posts are _never_ anything but edition war threadcrapping.

(On the other hand, some of my erstwhile opponents from the edition wars are people whose posts I now read eagerly and often agree with; Raven Crowking and Celebrim, for example. In many cases they and I have the exact same problems with 4E and the only difference is whether we consider those problems dealbreakers.)


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

olshanski said:


> Here is an example of a post that inspired me to ignore the user:
> 
> My concern was the sexism, that women don't argue logically. Also, using the term "feminazi" is kind of a red flag.




I prefer to report such flagrant disregard for the forum rules and let the perma-ban that type of poster is headed towards take the place of any personal ignoring on my part.

Otherwise, I like to hear all opinions, no matter how far they differ from my own. And I consider ignoring someone to be rude unless they are acting like a spoiled child. And since alot of what we post here loses the tone and facial expressions of a face-to-face conversation and the tendency for any of us to go a little further in anonymous conversation than we normally would, I try to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Raven Crowking

Dausuul said:


> I now read eagerly and often agree with; Raven Crowking





You poor, misguided.......


----------



## Jdvn1

Strange, an empty thread.


----------



## Nifft

nerfherder said:


> I'm not even on diaglo's ignore list



 Me neither.



the_orc_within said:


> No one's on mine.  I don't actually remember _how_ to ignore someone off the top of my head.





renau1g said:


> I don't even know how to put people on ignore list....;



Here, with pictures.



DaveMage said:


> I take people off now and again just to see if they have become tolerable to me.  If not, back they go!



 Same.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Pseudonym

Vorput said:


> If someone creates a thread, and you're ignoring them, does the entire thread not show up?




No it is visible, it just starts on post number 2 and the hover over function doesn't work.

This thread had made me review my ignore list and declare a unilateral amnesty, so I've removed everyone.  I think if I just stay out of the Rules forum everything will be fine.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Now that I've learned how to use the ignore list, I notice that I can't ignore myself.  

This is an egregious oversight, and seriously degrades the functionality of this forum!


----------



## resistor

I never use ignore lists; I have no idea if I'm on anybody else's.

Honestly, I don't really understand why you'd want to use them.  Doesn't it make it confusing to read threads where you start seeing responses to posts that aren't visible to you?  I'll apply my ignore function in my head, thanks.


----------



## Shemeska

I don't have anyone on my ignore list. So 0, which is probably around five or six names too short but oh well. 

I figure I'm on a number of lists, at least ten or so. You say things that someone doesn't like and either they go bonkers or they ignore you, that's the way of the internet.


----------



## ShinHakkaider

Shemeska said:


> You say things that someone doesn't like and either they go bonkers or they ignore you, that's the way of the internet.




Exactly.

I dont understand this whole "i'm awesome because I dont use ignore list" thing. If we were in real space  and someone was being an obnoxious ass or saying things that were really offensive or annoying to me I'd eventually be ignoring them there too. 

Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?


----------



## Jeff Wilder

ShinHakkaider said:


> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?



Man, I woulda killed to be able to Ignore List my bitchy little sister.  (Oh, and coworkers!)


----------



## ggroy

ShinHakkaider said:


> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?




Somebody who is a minion or a brown noser?


----------



## Wombat

I have no one on my ignore list, but I wouldn't be surprised if several ignore me -- no real problems that way, just personal tastes.


----------



## Obryn

ShinHakkaider said:


> I dont understand this whole "i'm awesome because I dont use ignore list" thing. If we were in real space  and someone was being an obnoxious ass or saying things that were really offensive or annoying to me I'd eventually be ignoring them there too.
> 
> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?



Random people on messageboards have never bothered me as much as people in real life.  If someone online is irritating me, I skip their post.  Or read it and laugh at it.  Or share it and laugh with other people.  Or reply to it.  If someone in the real world is annoying, it's not even half as easy.

:shrug: I don't really think the two situations are analogous at all.

-O


----------



## coyote6

Obryn said:


> Random people on messageboards have never bothered me as much as people in real life.  If someone online is irritating me, I skip their post.  Or read it and laugh at it.  Or share it and laugh with other people.  Or reply to it.  If someone in the real world is annoying, it's not even half as easy.
> 
> :shrug: I don't really think the two situations are analogous at all.




Different people have different abilities to ignore stuff, though, which is why ignore lists are handy for some, and not so useful for others.


----------



## ggroy

Obryn said:


> Random people on messageboards have never bothered me as much as people in real life.  If someone online is irritating me, I skip their post.  Or read it and laugh at it.  Or share it and laugh with other people.  Or reply to it.




Same here.

Same story with annoying people on television, in the newspaper, on the radio, etc ... except I usually don't reply.



Obryn said:


> If someone in the real world is annoying, it's not even half as easy.




I agree.

If it is somebody being annoying and they're on my property, I just ask them to leave.  If they don't leave, I just call the cops.  If they threaten me in person, I'll pull out a rifle.


----------



## The Ghost

Pseudonym said:


> This thread had made me review my ignore list and declare a unilateral amnesty, so I've removed everyone.  I think if I just stay out of the Rules forum everything will be fine.




This thread reminded me that I do have an ignore list with one person on it - he is no longer on it.


----------



## ExploderWizard

I don't bother with it. 

I'm probably on 10+ though. This doesn't bother me at all. Not everyone can handle this much awesome.


----------



## Wayside

ggroy said:


> I don't bother using ignore lists, despite how tempting it can be.
> 
> I've always found it amusing whenever I have somebody "stalking" me online, for whatever reasons.  Some of my "stalkers" are so obsessive about keeping track of my every move online, and pouncing at every opportunity with angry posts filled with vengeance.
> 
> Essentially they're paying more attention to me than my ex-wife ever did!   (My now ex-wife was one of those extremely jealous types who would be covertly tracking my every move outside of the home, but I didn't know it at the time).
> 
> I just find it amusing that some anonymous strangers online, are willing to put so much effort and time in keeping track of my posts and comments on many message boards, blogs, etc ...  It's as if I'm a huge target of their obsessive disgust and hate, that I largely feel pity for them more than anything else.  I just find it hard to not feel sorry for such souls.
> 
> *Unrequited hate is vastly more diminishing for the  self than unrequited love. You can't react by demonizing.
> *



I agree with you, but what does any of this have to do with ignore lists? My ignore list has 55 people on it. I don't hate any of them--on the contrary, I'm utterly indifferent to their existence. I'd have to open the list up to even tell you who was on it.

I doubt I post enough to wind up on anybody's list. Actually I wish all the people on my list had me on theirs as well, just to save them the trouble of replying to me. The problem is, the people on my list are exactly the people who would reply anyway, because they aren't participating in a discussion so much as preening.


----------



## ggroy

Wayside said:


> I agree with you, but what does any of this have to do with ignore lists?




It's my rambling monologue as to why I don't bother with ignore lists.

It's not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Fifth Element

Pseudonym said:


> This thread had made me review my ignore list and declare a unilateral amnesty, so I've removed everyone.



Pardon?


----------



## UngainlyTitan

ShinHakkaider said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I dont understand this whole "i'm awesome because I dont use ignore list" thing. If we were in real space  and someone was being an obnoxious ass or saying things that were really offensive or annoying to me I'd eventually be ignoring them there too.
> 
> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?



I do not think that there is anything particularly awesome about not putting poeple on ignore lists. I do not use them but I still ignore some people on the boards for a variety of reasons. If they say something that irritated me I go away for a while and do something else and then come back a continue reading the thread. 
Most of the time not even that, I just move on and  not reply to them.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## ggroy

El Mahdi said:


> Are you saying we should just ignore it...?




A daisy chain of ignore lists.


----------



## Mark

ShinHakkaider said:


> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?





Are you talking about family or co-workers?


----------



## Stormonu

I left the wizard's site because my ignore list was getting a bit big.

Here, I haven't used the ignore list.  Though that is more to do with the fact I don't know where to find it.


----------



## Quantarum

It feels too much like censorship for my tastes, so my list is empty. Besides, I have a built in ignore feature that works pretty well (as long as people don't change avatars frequently). -Q.


----------



## blargney the second

I clear out my ignore list every once in a while.  At the moment it's been empty since December or so.

Given how many years I've been hanging out here and the number of people that come through ENW, I can certainly imagine being on many ignore lists.  Now, whether or not those people are still here... that's another question.
-blarg


----------



## Tequila Sunrise

Quantarum said:


> It feels too much like censorship for my tastes, so my list is empty.



Uh, isn't censorship when The Man says "This content is too icky for your fragile little minds, so you can't hear/watch/read it"?


----------



## Rechan

Honestly, for me the Ignore List isn't just related to Edition Wars, but just that person's tone and behavior.

It doesn't _matter_ if we agreed, that person (imo) is obnoxious and/or inflammatory, and beyond reason. If I think that person is just rude or condescending, I am not concerned with what they have to say. Regardless of the content, if it's said in a manner that is going to make me mad, it's going to make me mad, and I don't want to be made mad.

And I, one who easily gives in to impulse, do not need more opportunities to give into negative impulses.


----------



## The Shaman

Fourteen on my list.

I have no good estimate how many people Ignore me, and I won't hazard a guess. I can only recall one example of posting a reply to someone and getting the feeling that they never saw it, based on the subsequent flow of the conversation.


----------



## Woas

Everyone is on my ignore list.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Woas said:


> Everyone is on my ignore list.




Wanna be on mine, too?

Oh, you'll never see this ....


HEY GUYS! No need to be polite to Woas anymore!!!


----------



## TarionzCousin

I didn't have anyone on my ignore list and that made me sad. 

So I've added everyone who posts in this thread to my ignore list.  Now I'm in the Cool Guys Club!


----------



## Hussar

Like others, I've more or less recently discovered the ignore list.  Basically, anyone who's posts I can predict without even reading, and KNOW beyond a shadow of a doubt, that it's going to be condescendingly negative, gets whacked on the list.

So far, just three.  I'm probably on a few though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I didn't vote on the second part of the poll, but I wouldn't be surprised to find myself on a few ignore lists.

While I try to be even-tempered, I can sometimes be a bit terse with my prose, and coupled with a momentary lapse of good mood (or judgement, or even a simple editing error), that can make for a testy post or two.

For example, back when there was that uproar about the Danish cartoons depicting Mohammed, I _intended_ to give advice to someone else regarding avoiding a certain course of action that might stir up the same kind of ire...and I accidentally edited the post in such a way that it read like an indictment of Islam _as a whole._

For which I got a 2 day ban or some such, and deservedly so.  It was my post, and I should have been paying better attention to what I wrote.

I tried to apologize for that in General, but it got ported to Meta (and rightfully so).

But as a result of the whole thing, I'd be amazed if someone didn't take offense to that and filled in the relevant blanks with my screen name.


----------



## ShinHakkaider

Mark said:


> Are you talking about family or co-workers?




Good Point...


----------



## Kafen

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I didn't vote on the second part of the poll, but I wouldn't be surprised to find myself on a few ignore lists.
> 
> While I try to be even-tempered, I can sometimes be a bit terse with my prose, and coupled with a momentary lapse of good mood (or judgement, or even a simple editing error), that can make for a testy post or two.
> 
> For example, back when there was that uproar about the Danish cartoons depicting Mohammed, I _intended_ to give advice to someone else regarding avoiding a certain course of action that might stir up the same kind of ire...and I accidentally edited the post in such a way that it read like an indictment of Islam _as a whole._
> 
> For which I got a 2 day ban or some such, and deservedly so.  It was my post, and I should have been paying better attention to what I wrote.
> 
> I tried to apologize for that in General, but it got ported to Meta (and rightfully so).
> 
> But as a result of the whole thing, I'd be amazed if someone didn't take offense to that and filled in the relevant blanks with my screen name.




To be fair, I only speak for myself on this next point. However, I find that type of thing to be interesting when it comes to reading posts and lurking. It is the biggest reason I do not use ignore lists. People change, ignore lists stop you from really seeing it. The guy you hate in one post may have some really cool stuff to say on another issue.


----------



## Infiniti2000

I've just added everyone who couldn't follow the directions in the OP to my ignore list.


----------



## Infiniti2000

Kafen said:


> It is the biggest reason I do not use ignore lists. People change, ignore lists stop you from really seeing it. The guy you hate in one post may have some really cool stuff to say on another issue.




Some people change, some people don't.  The one person who is on my ignore list (and he definitely knows who he is) will never get off it.  I'm sure he's on at least 20 other people's ignore lists.

Regarding ignore lists, I certainly don't feel I need to read trolling and/or inflammatory posts to build character.  I don't need the hassle of struggling to ignore that crap either.  Even more importantly, I don't need to waste my time reading them.  And, if you're manually skipping over them, why not make it automatic!  You have a computer for a reason, use it!

This is why I like the /. system so much.  All the -1's and 0's just disappear.  It's a per-post ignore list, for the most part, rather than a per-poster ignore list.  And, it's made by a whole host of other people; how kind of them!


----------



## ggroy

Infiniti2000 said:


> This is why I like the /. system so much.  All the -1's and 0's just disappear.  It's a per-post ignore list, for the most part, rather than a per-poster ignore list.  And, it's made by a whole host of other people; how kind of them!




Maybe ENworld could change over to the slashdot message board code.


----------



## Janx

drothgery said:


> I've got one person on my ignore list, because arguing with that person got me the only threadban (or other moderator action) I've ever picked up in 8 years at ENWorld.




I've had a similar experience.

I've been reading this site since before 3e shipped.  Only in the last 6 months or so have I had to add a user to my ignore list.

Every thread I was participating in, this person was on the opposite side and at times had warnings from moderators for their posts.

The last straw was when i replied to one of the posts in a way that could have drawn a warning from a moderator.  No seeing one, I PM'd the mod who as participating in the thread, and asked how to ignore.

Thus I maintain my record of "perfect" behavior.  Being pre-emptive might have spared me the cane.  I would rather be able to hide a person that I have no positive interactions with.  Especially if it incites me to be bad behavior myself.

Life is short.  Don't waste it by spending time with jerks.


----------



## Bullgrit

I have 6 people on my ignore list. One person is on it because _everything_ he posts completely annoys the hell out of me -- all of his apparent "universal facts" are at odds with my experiences and readings. A couple are on it because they have tried trolling me, personally, through multiple threads -- I don't enjoying engaging in internet fight clubs. The others are on it because most of what they post is intentional, antagonistic, edition war fodder.

I don't know if I'm on anyone's ignore list. I don't think I've been especially annoying even when I evidently post something that many people vehemently disagree with. (My latest thread on EGG, for example.)

Bullgrit


----------



## Herschel

Intarweb ignore lists are for whiny nancies.  Plus, I find it hard to believe I will disagree with EVERYTHING someone says. Many times I am in total disagreement with someone on one subject yet in agreement with them on another.


----------



## Herschel

Addendum: Except for Moderators, those guys suck.


----------



## Bullgrit

Sometimes you can find a good biscuit in the garbage. But when I'm looking for something to eat, I look through my cupboard and refrigerator. I ignore the garbage.

Bullgrit


----------



## Treebore

I never use the ignore option.

There was a time when I thought about it, because a lot of people here on ENWorld annoyed the heck out of me, but then I went to a Gen Con and met a lot of them in person. I liked them well enough. No great new friendships or anything, but it drove home that judging people through a message board is pretty stupid, so I quit doing it.

So now when I get irritated I remind myself of how stupid I am being and do my best to just stay away from whatever thread is annoying me until I am sure I can be rational again. So now there are very few things that will set me off, mostly when something convinces me they are blatantly lying. Even then, I will hopefully refrain from saying anything, I'll just take note that they are probably a liar and take anything they post with a big box of salt.

I would guess I am on some people's ignore list, because I do seem to irritate some people, but I don't care. Their inability to deal with me is their problem, not mine. If we knew each other in person, I would maybe do something about it, but via a message board? Nope. Its a lousy vehicle for communicating opinion anyways.


----------



## Jeff Wilder

Treebore said:


> Its a lousy vehicle for communicating opinion anyways.



I know exactly what you mean!  I like it, too!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd

ShinHakkaider said:


> I dont understand this whole "i'm awesome because I dont use ignore list" thing.






Bullgrit said:


> Sometimes you can find a good biscuit in the garbage. But when I'm looking for something to eat, I look through my cupboard and refrigerator. I ignore the garbage.




For me, it's not that I think I'm "awesome" for not using it. I feel that Bullgrit's attitude is the one that I would appear to portray to others. And I avoid all forms of snobbery as best I can. I don't always succeed and sometimes I need others to point out that I have my nose high in the air.



ShinHakkaider said:


> Do people force themselves to hang around people that they dont like in real life?




Yes, for the sake of my family. Otherwise I would find it hard to work in most of the companies I've been with. And my marriage might suffer if I didn't try to tolerate some of my in-laws. I also enjoy attending social events of various kinds where it is guaranteed that at least one person will rub me the wrong way. But instead of shutting my self off to people I find ways to stay open and make the occasion fun for myself despite the person (or people) I'm not getting along with.

Also, I still believe that most of us here could meet in real life and have a wonderful time chatting, so indeed we do actually like each other in real life. We just get a bit heated via the internet.


----------



## Umbran

Bullgrit said:


> Sometimes you can find a good biscuit in the garbage.





You know, we don't really want people referring (or analogizing) to other folks on EN World as "garbage"... pretty much ever.


----------



## jdrakeh

I messed up a bit when I voted (the split poll threw me). I should have voted that I think I'm on 10+ Ignore Lists _and_ that I have 10+ people on _my_ Ignore List. 

At the beginning of every year, I remove everybody from my Ignore List, but the first time somebody invokes the corpse of Gary Gygax or Dave Arneson to 'win' a thread, rants about any edition of D&D being like a video game, cries about WotC or the OSR eating their babies, and so on — they get added back to my Ignore List. 

And do note that I said people "get added *back* to my Ignore List" — with three or four exceptions, the _exact same people_ seem to end up on the list every year. Of course, I suspect that I'm on most of _their_ Ignore Lists, as well, so it all evens out in the end.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Infiniti2000 said:


> I've just added everyone who couldn't follow the directions in the OP to my ignore list.



Does that include me? Can you read this? 



jdrakeh said:


> At the beginning of every year, I remove everybody from my Ignore List, but the first time somebody invokes the corpse of Gary Gygax or Dave Arneson to 'win' a thread, rants about any edition of D&D being like a video game, cries about WotC or the OSR eating their babies, and so on — they get added back to my Ignore List.



WotC didn't eat my baby; [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Kobolds-Original-Pretzels-Role-Playing-Deluxx/dp/1933288604/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1270769640&sr=8-2"]Dork Storm Press Did[/ame]!


----------



## Dice4Hire

Infiniti2000 said:


> I've just added everyone who couldn't follow the directions in the OP to my ignore list.




I was wondering how many people there would be in that category. A lot, it seems.


----------



## coyote6

FWIW, I voted for the question because I have no clue how many ignore lists I might be on, and "no clue" wasn't an option.


----------



## Celebrim

Well, I know that I'm on about a half-dozen ignore lists, and I think its reasonable to assume that I'm on many more, so I voted 10+ 

If you are ignoring me, let me know so that I can see how close my guess is. 

My ignore list is currently empty.  I think I put someone on there for a few months years back but then thought about it and decided it wasn't really being fair to myself or the poster.  Honestly though, I rarely pay much attention to the user bar, and probably wouldn't notice that I was disagreeing with the same person over and over.  I didn't really pay attention to the fact that there was a couple of posters who I consistantly admired until I noticed I couldn't give them in more XP.   Besides which, despite the hystrionics and theater I sometimes engage in, I really am hard to offend.  Back in the UseNet days I acquired _+5 asbestos underware of flame resistance_, and comparitively, you can't even roast marshmellows at EnWorld.


----------



## Dice4Hire

So far the numbers have run pretty consistent. About 60-75% of people have no one on their ignore list and a similar number think they are on no one's list. 

I kind of wish I could find out how many ignore lists I am on, just for curiosity's sake. 

I would be more interested to know how many mutual ignores are going on.

But overall, I think it is a good thing that ignore lists are unused so much. It does make things a bit more open and freer, though if someone is regularly offensive (at least in your eyes) I think ignoring their posts is the best way to go, because there is not need to raise your blood pressure or get incited into theadbans or such.


----------



## blargney the second

Dice4Hire said:


> I kind of wish I could find out how many ignore lists I am on, just for curiosity's sake.



I think it's fairly natural for social beings to have at least a passing interest in how others perceive them.


----------



## Nifft

Dice4Hire said:


> I kind of wish I could find out how many ignore lists I am on, just for curiosity's sake.



 As long as this number was reported only to the user, and as long as you never told anyone the contents of anyone else's ignore list, I think this would be an excellent feature.

*Morrus*, perhaps consider adding this for community supporters.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Longtooth Studios

I don't use ignore. Of course I have never been attacked and pursued on the forum either. 
I wonder sometimes if my banner sig irritates people enough to become ignored. I guess those who are offended by it have already ignored me and wouldn't be able speak up.


----------



## Mr. Wilson

I don't use ignore lists, since I can just stop reading if someone says something stupid.

I don't believe I'm on anyone's ignore list, but there's always a chance.


----------



## Wayside

Rechan said:


> Honestly, for me the Ignore List isn't just related to Edition Wars, but just that person's tone and behavior.
> 
> It doesn't _matter_ if we agreed, that person (imo) is obnoxious and/or inflammatory, and beyond reason.



Absolutely. Whether someone ends up on my list or not is a measure of their intellectual honesty in expressing their views, not a measure of the views themselves. For example, I think Dannyalcatraz is pretty much wrong about everything, but I don't ignore him. For the most part he's genuinely engaged in the conversations he enters, and that's really where the bar should be set.



Kafen said:


> It is the biggest reason I do not use ignore lists. People change, ignore lists stop you from really seeing it. The guy you hate in one post may have some really cool stuff to say on another issue.



This argument always makes an appearance in Ignore List threads, and I don't think it holds up. Look at it this way: ENWorld has tens of thousands of active members. Do you really have time to read everything that each of them has to say? Of course not. So the goal becomes to get through as much of the worthwhile stuff as possible. By muting the worst offenders--trolls, edition warriors, etc.--you drastically improve the signal-to-noise ratio. Sure, you might miss out on that one cool post that Edition Warrior #963 has it in him to someday make, but in the meantime you get to read a lot of other cool posts that you might never have noticed otherwise because they would have been drowned out by all the crap.

In other words, for me the Ignore List is _not _about silencing people. On the contrary, it's about giving people the chance to be heard.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Longtooth Studios said:


> I don't use ignore. Of course I have never been attacked and pursued on the forum either.
> I wonder sometimes if my banner sig irritates people enough to become ignored. I guess those who are offended by it have already ignored me and wouldn't be able speak up.




I have ignored sigs for a long time. When I come here via another computer the avatars and sigs come as quite a shock.


----------



## haakon1

El Mahdi said:


> I had 3 or 4 for a few months, but then decided I really didn't like the idea of electronically ignoring them (I figure I should be mature enough to just not let those I find annoying get to me - emphasis on _should_ - I don't always succeed).




Nod.  I feel sheepish about "ignore listing" people too.

But I feel better about it if I blame it on me instead of them -- it's something I just need to do if I keep getting mad when I talk to them, to keep me from being a jerk and annoying everyone else.


----------



## haakon1

Rechan said:


> And I, one who easily gives in to impulse, do not need more opportunities to give into negative impulses.




Nod, I hear you and feel the same way.

And hopefully, you can hear me.  I've actually wondered if I made -YOUR- ignore list after our somewhat heated discussion of humanocentric/cantina stuff.  It's hard to exactly how annoying -I- am when I respond to someone and go off on some tangent that seems interesting to me.

But since you gave me pretty much a treatise on how you think about the issue in reply, I'm guessing you weren't too mad.  If you were, sorry.


----------



## haakon1

Dannyalcatraz said:


> While I try to be even-tempered, I can sometimes be a bit terse with my prose, and coupled with a momentary lapse of good mood (or judgement, or even a simple editing error), that can make for a testy post or two.




Hey, sorry about doing that to you a few days ago.

I didn't really mean to argue with you in the first place, it's just that something you said prompted me to go in a whole long-winded direction, which I think ended up annoying you, and then when you said something like "did you even read what I said", I got pissy in return and stomped away from the thread in a pout.

The funny thing is you're right that I didn't "read" what you said -- I was replying more to a conversation in my head more than anything you actually said, but just happened to quote the point you made that started me thinking.  Opps.  Occupational hazard of DMing to be able to make up conversations and "he would think this next" stuff, eh?


----------



## Plane Sailing

Moved to meta


----------



## Infiniti2000

Plane Sailing said:


> Moved to meta



 Just 'cause you can move threads now doesn't mean you should!


j/k


----------



## Infiniti2000

Treebore said:


> So now when I get irritated I remind myself of how stupid I am being and do my best to just stay away from whatever thread is annoying me until I am sure I can be rational again. So now there are very few things that will set me off, mostly when something convinces me they are blatantly lying. Even then, I will hopefully refrain from saying anything, I'll just take note that they are probably a liar and take anything they post with a big box of salt.



 Well said indeed, but I still have the opinion you reached the wrong conclusion.  You should not feel obligated to give everyone a fair shake or keep forgiving them.  The internet holds A LOT of people and some people out there really do have the goal to irritate others (I'm convinced of this, but maybe I'm just a cynic).  You definitely should feel no compulsion to listen to their inflaming discourse (and this is a personal viewpoint by each of us, that's why we each have our own ignore lists).

I'm reminded of the scene in (I think) Blast from the Past where the main character tries to say hello to everyone on the street.  It's obviously impossible to say hello to everyone in a big city, and the analogy that strikes here is that not everyone say hello back.  Many ignore him or look at him like he had two noses.


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## Dice4Hire

A lot of people are going to find it easy to ignore this thread in meta.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Dice4Hire said:


> A lot of people are going to find it easy to ignore this thread in meta.




That's their option of course, but meta is where it belongs, and meta is where it goes - 'cos I can't ignore threads


----------

